# Cleat won't screw into hole on shoe



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm trying to install new speedplay cleats into my shoe. The holes are there to accept the cleat, but there is no acceptor (thing you can screw the cleat screw into) inside the hole. How can this be fixed?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

psuambassador said:


> I'm trying to install new speedplay cleats into my shoe. The holes are there to accept the cleat, but there is no acceptor (thing you can screw the cleat screw into) inside the hole. How can this be fixed?


Are the shoes new? I'd contact the shoe mfg.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

*T nut*



psuambassador said:


> I'm trying to install new speedplay cleats into my shoe. The holes are there to accept the cleat, but there is no acceptor (thing you can screw the cleat screw into) inside the hole. How can this be fixed?


are you missing the threaded nut that's on the inside of the shoe?
pull out the footbed liner and look for the nut, it may have slipped out of place,
or was never there to begin with. if it's missing you can go to Home Depot
and get one of these. (make sure you get a matching screw)


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Errrr...*

I'm not sure a T-nut will do the trick. Most soles aren't thick enough to take them, and the holding spurs are a baddish idea.

Are you looking at X, zero, or Frog speedplays? If you are looking to go to the Look (three-point) holes, the threads should either be there, or you need to contact the shoe manufacturer. If you are looking at Frogs and the SPD slots on the shoes, there's a thing that goes underneath the footbed (usually looks like a metal butterfly) that has the threads. Some shoes come with them in the box rather than in the shoe, and if you can't find them, the shop will have replacements. If you have a set of shoes that have Time drillings - I can't help. I forget whether those are fixed or moveable mounts.

Also, what brand/model of shoes are we talking about? It's possible that you have a brand that needs an adaptor plate.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bonkmiester said:


> are you missing the threaded nut that's on the inside of the shoe?
> pull out the footbed liner and look for the nut, it may have slipped out of place,
> or was never there to begin with. if it's missing you can go to Home Depot
> and get one of these. (make sure you get a matching screw)


that's a seriously bad idea. more info is needed here, like what kind of shoes do you have? that will help a lot.


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I have zero cleats and shimano sh-tr01 shimano tri carbon soled shoes. I'm trying to screw into the the three traingle holes. I can screw into the top hole, but the plate in the insole of the shoe is missing receivers for the bottom two screws. I may go to the tri store near me and see if they have a replacement plate that might help. I may also try the t nuts that have been suggested.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

*Your wrong............*



cxwrench said:


> that's a seriously bad idea. more info is needed here, like what kind of shoes do you have? that will help a lot.


with all due respect, it will work, _*I have done it!.........*_

T-nuts come in many different shapes and sizes, plus they can be "customized"
with pliers, and grinders.....even a BFH.

If you take the time to read the OP's many other posts you will learn learn that he
has Shimano Tri shoes and Speedplay X5s. The _*simple solution*_ here is to take the stuff back to the shop that sold him the shoes, pedals, and expensive new tri bike he just got a few months back, and have the shop mount the cleats. FOR FREE !!!

But seeing (from his posts) how he has been struggling with these shoes/cleats for 3 week now, and from reading some of his other posts, I figured he is a do-it-yourselfer.........hence the simple quick do-it-yourself solution.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm not gonna go hunt through some guys' posts so i can hopefully find out what equipment he's using. i have a life. almost. the second photo you posted is a MUCH better idea than the first, especially considering the carbon sole bit. shimano makes 2 different plates for the inside of the shoe, one for the look pattern, and one for the spd-r pattern. both should have come w/ the shoes. that's all he needs.


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

Ah, that sheds light on the problem. Yeah, no look plate came with my shoes. Is this something my lbs would have at the store or might I have to call Shimano?


----------

